

Virtualmin - YC startup in Venturebeat - sharpshoot
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/17/virtualmin-better-sysadmin-for-your-growing-web-site/#more-21173

======
brezina
Great piece by venture beat, the one liner that started off the piece was
perfect. Throwing in the Webmin bit will definitely garner a few phone calls
from Sand Hill. Much success to Joe and Jamie!

------
zeka
VA is the most promising startup of all YC companies I've heard of, if you ask
me. Under-hyped and over-delivering.

------
ereldon
thanks.

got a story? reach me at ereldon@gmail.com.

if you've emailed and haven't heard back, could you do so again?

------
blored
It's funny cause I could barely finish the article with all those cash
registers ringing in my ears.

Seems like ycombinator did it again.

------
tx
Congrats! As a long-time user of webmin I can easily see you being very
successful.

------
myoung8
congrats guys. looks like you're poised for success.

